# Linux System aufsetzen



## Draxx (25. November 2004)

Hallo leibe Forenuser,

ich möchte mal gerne eure Hilfe in anspruch nehmen   ,

ich habe folgendes System:

Intel Pentium 3 700 Mhz
400 MB SD Ram
1x 20 GB 1x 40 GB
Netgear Netzwerkkarte
Rage 128 Graka

so das sollte reichen. Sollte ich vorab da schon was beachten? 

ich habe mir Suse 9.1 runtergeladen da ich gehört habe das es für Anfänger relativ einfacher Einstieg ist. Falls da im nachhinein ein andere Vorschlag ist immer her damit   


Also ich wollte mit dem Rechner eine Art Server bauen/machen:

-emule
-Webserver
-Game Server
-Teamspeak 

Ich hoffe das ich das alles so machen kann?! Nur habe ich keine sehr große Ahnung mit Linux. Deswegen würde ich mich über eure Hilfe freuen  .


----------



## Taubenschreck (25. November 2004)

Kannst du alles draufmachen, aber ob es gleichzeitig läuft is die andere Frage. Und deine Bandbreite wird auch nicht reichen, vermute ich mal.


----------



## Draxx (25. November 2004)

Danke, das mein dsl nicht reicht weiß ich    Aber es soll ja nicht alles gleichzeitig laufen. Noch eine Frage wie sieht das mit einem remote tool aus gibts sowas für Linux weil ich brauche sowas damit ich mit meinem Windows Rechner denn Linux kontrollierne kann


----------



## Daniel Toplak (25. November 2004)

telnet oder ssh
Mehr braucht der Mensch nicht.
Zur Not tuts auch cygwinX wenn du den Desktop des Linuxrechners brauchst.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Draxx (25. November 2004)

Desktop wäre schon fein aber ich habe gehört das suse nicht das stabilste sein soll aber halt Anwender freundlich was wäre noch für mein System empfehlenswert?


----------



## Taubenschreck (25. November 2004)

Du könntest z.B. bei Teamspeak das Webinterface benutzen, bzw. es wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben. An sonsten, also bei Gameserver, Webserver und emule wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als ssh. Telnet würde ich dir aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht sonderlich empfehlen. Für manche Gameserver gibt's auch ein Webinterface, dir dann aber meistens mit Telnet arbeiten.


----------



## RedWing (25. November 2004)

> Desktop wäre schon fein aber ich habe gehört das suse nicht das stabilste sein soll aber halt Anwender freundlich was wäre noch für mein System empfehlenswert?



Das was du da gehört hast ist vollkommener Schmarrn, wenn man Suse richtig 
aufsetzt läuft es genau so stabil wie jede andere Linux Distribution...
Ich hatrte bei mir Suse 9.1 auf einem 180MHz Rechner mit 32 MB laufen...

// Back to topic

1.) Graphischer Remote Zugriff geht wie angesprochen über Webinterface, mldonkey besitz 
auch eins)
2.) ssh X Tunneling, wozu du aber auf deinem Windowssystem einen XServer laufen haben 
müsstest, und die alle ausser die angesprochene Distri cygwin, alle was kosten...
3.) Als Windows user, sollte dir der Begriff vnc vielleicht was sagen,
ja sowas gibt es auch für Linux 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Thorsten Ball (25. November 2004)

Daniel Toplak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> telnet oder ssh
> Mehr braucht der Mensch nicht.



Niemand, absolut niemand, braucht telnet. Und noch dazu will das niemand! Dafür
gehörst du geslappt, Daniel  

Mein Vorschlag: SSH.

Und wenn es denn grafisch sein soll: VNC


----------



## Draxx (25. November 2004)

okay das mit vnc läuft bei mir ja schon jetzt wegen Xp auf Server und Xp auf meinem Rechner danke ihr habt mir gut geholfen  falls ich noch Fragen habe werde ich mich hier nochmal verewigen


----------

